# Help with Redfish



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

I have been on top of numerous redfish in super clear water the past two weeks and can’t get a single one to bite a lure. I’ve thrown about every lure I have at them. Yesterday did me in when I counted a total of about 60 redfish and not a single one would bite. If anyone could give me any advice to help I would really appreciate it!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What is your leader setup like?


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

I’m running 20lb braid with about a foot of 14lb fluro.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Give the leader another foot. Pro cure on the lure helps.
Did the reds spook off lure? Sometimes if you move it too much, they don't like it especially when shallow. Therefore the stink stuff. Let em find it.
In the real world, the hunted don't want to bring attention to themselves.


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

The leader length didn’t do anything. We threw with a 3ft leader and they turned. I ran the lure fast, slow, stopped it, popped it, and they wouldn’t touch it. I sprayed gulp shrimp scent and nothing. Never tried pro cure though.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Have you tried a spoon? I really like the gold Aqua Dreams and so do the redfish. If they won't bite that, throw in the towel, along with a chunk of pogy, ladyfish or blue crab and put some reds in the boat.


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

When I say I threw every lure I had I threw everything. Soft, hard, spinner, everything. If I could get them figured out I would be glad to share some info as to where I’m finding these reds at.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

All I can offer is being as quiet and stealthy as possible. Try and figure out what they’re eating. Light fluorocarbon and long cast. good luck


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

put a live shrimp,crab,bull minnow in front of them...if they dont eat that,then fish for something else......


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like it's time to throw the real deal at them. At least you found the area where they are hanging out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like using paddle tail swim baits, last night I didn't see one red cause they were all deep. I managed to get one on a paddle tail....


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason said:


> I like using paddle tail swim baits, last night I didn't see one red cause they were all deep. I managed to get one on a paddle tail....


I tried that. I tried everything. I tried a paddle tail with a spoon attached to it. I tried big lures all the way to the smallest lure I had. I wonder if Dabutcher knows what to throw. I see him fishing these redfish tournaments here locally.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tournament guys usually aren't gonna stick around to try and catch fish with lockjaw. 

You think it's the same school that you ware throwing at the whole time?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Here’s my 0.02$. If possible, move the boat around to the other side and give them a different look at the retrieve. This works often when fish are picky. I joke that they get tired of seeing the same Voodoo shrimp do a cannonball and run the same route cats after cast. 

Secondly, I know the fish that I have been finding are highly pressured right now. It’s frustrating finding good healthy upper slot fish and have them just stare at you. They don’t get big by being stupid. Good luck!


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

kanaka said:


> Tournament guys usually aren't gonna stick around to try and catch fish with lockjaw.
> 
> You think it's the same school that you ware throwing at the whole time?


Last weekend when I was out there I counted 6 schools so that could’ve been the same school I kept seeing. Now two days ago I easily counted 60 redfish from 16” to 30” with every single one turning their nose up at my lures. I’m gonna try again this weekend is the weather is good and try a top water real early in the morning and if that doesn’t work I’m breaking out the bait.


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

etrade92 said:


> Here’s my 0.02$. If possible, move the boat around to the other side and give them a different look at the retrieve. This works often when fish are picky. I joke that they get tired of seeing the same Voodoo shrimp do a cannonball and run the same route cats after cast.
> 
> Secondly, I know the fish that I have been finding are highly pressured right now. It’s frustrating finding good healthy upper slot fish and have them just stare at you. They don’t get big by being stupid. Good luck!


I can go catch big reds, and I can go catch small reds. This place is a redfish goldmine but right now it’s just sight seeing until I can get one to eat. I charge $10 a trip to see redfish and the occasional porpoise if anyone is interested!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How close are you to the fish? And depth?


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

kanaka said:


> How close are you to the fish? And depth?


Depth is 1-2ft and distance is anywhere from right at the boat to the furthest I can see them being 30 yards


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Normally when they're that shallow they're looking for something to eat. Keep your distance, throw a natural bait in there and it will be on.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're on the Gulf side, the water is pretty dang clear and I have been in the same boat you are - I see them but all they do is turn from what I throw, no matter what it is. As I usually am out with the wife and kid for a family beach day, I don't have live bait with me, I just have what I have brought in artificials. I would love to crack that code, too! Wish I could help ya!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So sounds like they're just off the shore? Shallow = spooky in my experiences.
I've either had to cast onto the shore then drag lure into the water or cast well ahead of the fish and wait before twitching.
The splash of the lure turns them off.
Then there's the days when artificials do nothing because of the abundance of food.

ETA Finally found this mans site, he always had good advice about chasing fish.








How to: Kayak Fishing for Redfish this Spring (Part 3)


Spring is just around the corner and we have received a ton of positive feedback from our series How to: Kayak Fishing for Redfish. Part 3 is all about targeting Redfish this Spring and it's going to help you catch more fish! Check it out on YouTube and on our Facebook Page. If you want to...




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

SurfRidr said:


> If you're on the Gulf side, the water is pretty dang clear and I have been in the same boat you are - I see them but all they do is turn from what I throw, no matter what it is. As I usually am out with the wife and kid for a family beach day, I don't have live bait with me, I just have what I have brought in artificials. I would love to crack that code, too! Wish I could help ya!


If I ever get it figured out I’ll be sure to post back here


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Little secret here, throw a black rubber worm at them. Throw it way ahead of them. Let it sit there until the school moves into the area then work it slow. 12" black culprit. Or you gotta switch up to the "panhandle rig" basically a loooonnnggg dropshot setup. That's all I can give you publicly 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

One more possibility to try is a 5” fluke, with no weight. It does not spook the fish as badly when it splashes down, responds to a twitch of the rod tip, and sinks very slowly. Rig the hook needless in the slot of the body, and it does not snag weeks, and can be deadly.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have seen redfish schools like that on the Gulf side.
Throw everything you have at them and they will not eat.
I’ve even thrown live shrimp at them and they won’t eat.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Keep_em_tight said:


> I can go catch big reds, and I can go catch small reds. This place is a redfish goldmine but right now it’s just sight seeing until I can get one to eat. I charge $10 a trip to see redfish and the occasional porpoise if anyone is interested!


Sounds like upper Blackwater Bay south of the I-10 Bridge!!!


----------

